# Off-Color Anubias



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Okay, I wasn't sure wether to post this here, in the General Section, or in Plant Phys. Section, and I thought I'd get more replies here. Anyway, my A. Nana has some off-color leaves. They are more of a lime color than the nice dark-green color normally exhibited by A. species. I was wondering if that beutaful green color is not present due to a lack of photosynthetic pigments in the leaves due to my abundance of light(?) Would the high output of lights reduce the need for these pigments, thus reducing the purdy green color? I'm pretty sure it's not nutrients, unless it is a sign of nitrogen deficiency (which I'm not sure). Also, some of the new leaves are curling a little bit (tip inward). What causes this? Thanks for any input.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The lighter green might be iron deficiency, but probably not, because Anubias is better than many aquarium plants at getting iron out of the water. It just may be that new growth is lighter and the leaves will darken later.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'm almost sure it's not iron. I dose FloraPride and Flourish every other day, and the roots (not rhizome) are covered by flourite. I'll just wait and see...


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

I totaly agree with HeyPK. Besides I am sure that there is nothing to do with the lights intensity or duration. High lighting may cause larger and somewhat lighter green leaves but definitely not pale color. What is your water hardness? Do you have this problems at any other plants? Mg is also essential for using Fe for the plants. How is the root structure and is there any rotting in the roots?

YILDIRIM


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

If the off-color is on the whole plant, it may be that you have anubia nana v. gold. I've got some of this, and it is will never get dark green like my other anubias.

-Dustin


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

yildirim said:


> Hi, I totaly agree with HeyPK. Besides I am sure that there is nothing to do with the lights intensity or duration. High lighting may cause larger and somewhat lighter green leaves but definitely not pale color. What is your water hardness? Do you have this problems at any other plants? Mg is also essential for using Fe for the plants. How is the root structure and is there any rotting in the roots?


Thanks. There is nothing wrong with the roots and rhizome, and the laves aren't "pale." They're green, just more of a light green color.



titan97 said:


> If the off-color is on the whole plant, it may be that you have anubia nana v. gold. I've got some of this, and it is will never get dark green like my other anubias.


I did a google image search and yes, It does appear that I have A. nana gold :-k . I'll wait and see if any of the leaves mature, but thanks for all of your opinons. Question: Will A. nana gold look alright when contrasted to HC or other nana species, specifically A. nana petite? I wanted the dark green to contrast with light green.


----------

